# Para todos los Foreros - Feliz Navidad y Año 2005



## Artrella

FELIZ NAVIDAD PARA TODOS LOS FOREROS DE ESTE INCREIBLE Y DIVERTIDISIMO FORO!!!!!!!!!!!


      ​

MERRY CHRISTMAS FOR ALL THE FOREROS IN THIS AMAZING AND EXTREMELY FUNNY FORUM!!!!!!!​


----------



## calzetin

Meri Crismas An Japi Niu Yiar


----------



## walnut

calzetin said:
			
		

> Meri Crismas An Japi Niu Yiar


  Merri Crismas end eppi niu ìar evribadi from itali!!!  Walnut


----------



## Pilar

A todos los Foreros,

Felices Fiestas
Happy Holidays
Buone Feste
Fijne Feestdagen
Bonnes Vacances    

 

Para quienes celebran Navidad, como yo    , les deseo : una hermosa,  amorosa y tranquila Navidad.








Y a todos quienes hacen posible este foro :  los constantes, los que solo una vez entran, los que solo leen, a todos ustedes deseo que el nuevo año sea solo el inicio de una etapa ininterrumpida de paz, buenaventura y felicidad.








Un abrazo cálido


----------



## salomon

Quiero manifestarles a todos los participantes en este foro mis mejores deseos por una Feliz Navidad y un feliz 2005. Haber conocido esta comunidad tan sabia y colaboradora fué una de las mejores cosas que me pasó en el 2004. 

Felicidades a todos. 

Salomón


----------



## lauranazario

Elevemos una oración por los que necesitan... y también por los que de una forma u otra pueden dar.

Que no importa dónde estemos, nuestros agravios y sinsabores se disipen con la magia y el amor infinito que se respiran cuando nos detenemos a conmemorar el nacimiento del Niño Jesús.

Mil bendiciones para todos... 

LN.


----------



## Artrella

Gracias y felicidades para vos Salomon!!!​


----------



## Philippa

Such clever, colourful and deep Christmas greetings.... very typical of you amazing foreros!   

I not sure I can equal it at all   , but:

Very Happy Christmas and a fun, relaxing and on-line 2005 to you all!

'The virgin will be with child and will give birth to a son, and they will call him Immanuel— which means, God with us'  (Matthew1:23)

Philippa


----------



## el_novato

Deseo que todos tengan una feliz navidad, y que el nacimiento de Jesús les deje algo bueno para ustedes y para compartir en el corazón.

el novato


----------



## Marc1

Feliz Navidad y un próspero año nuevo les desea Marco, desde la distante Sydney Australia !!!


----------



## Artrella

Gracias Marc!!! Lo mejor para vos y los tuyos!!!​


----------



## supercrom

*¡Que este saludo se haga extensivo a todos los integrantes y participantes, así como también a los invitados del Foro!*​​*



*​


----------



## Zephyrus

Hola a todos los chicos y chicas de este magnifico foro.....solo queria desearles de todo corazon que pasen una linda Navidad. Que Dios los llene de bendiciones a cada uno de ustedes y a sus familias, sobre todo que les de mucha salud, trabajo, union y amor.
Desde Peru, un fuerte abrazo y muchos besos.
Feliz Navidad!!!!!!!!      


Monica (Zephyrus)


----------



## mjscott

Desde el estado de Washington in los EEUU, quiero espresar las mismas bendeciones a todos.
¡Que Dios les bendiga!


----------



## basurero

¡Cumpleaños feliz Señor Jesús!


----------



## supercrom

*Aquí el saludo extiende a todos los participantes del foro*


----------



## Lancel0t

Feliz Navidad a todos!


----------



## calzetin

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Feliz Navidad a todos!


...y a todas


----------



## esance

Los mismos deseos para ti Salomon y gracia por compartirlo con todos nostros!!


----------



## el_novato

.





Feliz Navidad desde México.​.





.


----------



## funnydeal

*y Próspero Año Nuevo, también desde México*​


----------



## lluvia

FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS.
QUE DIOS LES BENDIGA.

AMIGA DESDE INDIA


----------



## Jessuki

Felices Fiestas y Próspero Año Nuevo a tod@s desde Barcelona!!!!!

Bones festes i feliç any nou!!!!!!!!!!

   

(qué frío qué frío qué frío)


----------



## ITA

Mis queridos foreros este mensaje es para desearles a todos muchas felicidades ,beban mucho y traten de pasarla lo mejor posible .
Yo desde mañana me tomo unas pequeñas vacaciones pero les juro que el 31 a las doce a orillas del mar levantaré unas cuantas copas en nombre de todos los foreros amigos que tanto me han ayudado este año.Un beso gigante y nos vemos el 2005!!,auf wiedensehen,desde Buenos Aires ITA.


----------



## Philippa

Te deseo buenas vacaciones, ITA
¡Feliz año nuevo!
Philippa


----------



## Artrella

ITA said:
			
		

> Mis queridos foreros este mensaje es para desearles a todos muchas felicidades ,beban mucho y traten de pasarla lo mejor posible .
> Yo desde mañana me tomo unas pequeñas vacaciones pero les juro que el 31 a las doce a orillas del mar levantaré unas cuantas copas en nombre de todos los foreros amigos que tanto me han ayudado este año.Un beso gigante y nos vemos el 2005!!,auf wiedensehen,desde Buenos Aires ITA.





ITA!!! gracias por tu buena onda!!! MUCHAS FELICIDADES PARA VOS Y LOS TUYOS!!!  PERO LEVANTÁ UNA COPA NADA MÁS, LARGAAANDO...   
Auf Wiedersehen meine Freundin  und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!



Hey ITA du hast 50 Post gelangt!!! Gratulieren!!!  








Die Art


----------



## Jessuki

Feliz 2005 de mi parte también ^_^

Espero que vengan sorpresas agradables y que todo os vaya muy bien a tod@s 

Venga, un beso. Cuidaros mucho gente  :*


----------



## weird

De vita beata. (GdB)

... no leer, no escribir, no pagar cuentas y vivir como un noble arruinado,
entre las ruinas de mi inteligencia...  

¡feliz existencia a todos!


----------



## Artrella

*Felicidades* FELIZ AÑO NUEVO  PARA TODOS LOS  FOREROS LOCOS !!!!!

          ​
HAPPY NEW YEAR  FOR ALL THE CRAZY FOREROS!!!!!!!!!!!​









Art


----------



## vachecow

WOOOOOHOOOO!!!
Art, amo la rana!


----------



## weird

f - e - l - i - c - i - d - a - d - e - s


----------



## el_novato

Hola weird !!!!!!!!!!!

Felicidades y un próspero año nuevo.


Mis mejores deseos desde México.

el novato


----------



## belén

hola
acabamos de entrar en el 2005 en este lado del planeta y OS DESEO LO MEJOR A TODOS MIS COMPAÑEROS FOREROS EN ESTE AÑO Y SIEMPRE!!!
ahora me voy un ratito de marcha, aunque no mucho, que no está el planeta como para celebraciones...
Be


----------



## el_novato

belen said:
			
		

> hola
> acabamos de entrar en el 2005 en este lado del planeta y OS DESEO LO MEJOR A TODOS MIS COMPAÑEROS FOREROS EN ESTE AÑO Y SIEMPRE!!!
> ahora me voy un ratito de marcha, aunque no mucho, que no está el planeta como para celebraciones...
> Be



Hola.

Falta un poco menos de 6 hrs 50 min para el 2005 en este lado del planeta.

Y le pedimos a Dios por todas las personas que se encuentran un situaciones no favorables en estos momentos.   Las Islas Maldivias, Argentina, las situaciones en México, y todos los demas en el mundo.  Y también les deseamos un feliz año nuevo, y que este año Dios los compense a todos.

el novato


----------



## supercrom

*Me gusta la ranita con sus estrellas minúsculas revoloteando por su húmeda piel... pero está supergraciosa, de verdad...

¿Qué tal estarán eston perritos?






FELIZ AÑO NUEVO 2005​*​


----------



## el_novato

F    E    L    I    Z
A    Ñ    O   !   !   !​


----------



## supercrom

*La imagen lo dice todo...*

El saludito va dirigido a todos los foristas, foreros, foreristas, forarios  y otros, también invitados pasajeros (con el deseo de que permanezcan por estos lares), el diseño es mío, ojalá les agrade...

Por acá aún son las 7 y media o un poquito más.​





A continuación, imágenes adjuntas.


----------



## el_novato

Acá son las 18:27 hrs del 31 de Diciembre del 2004


SALUDOS


----------



## Artrella

G-r-a-c-i-a-s  Weird!!!   


Y ya van 3 horas del 2005!!! 

*"Dios creó el tiempo, pero a nosotros nos dejó que hiciéramos las horas.  Creo que es una perfecta definición.  Porque el tiempo para mí es lo que hacemos.  De hecho, en esa expresión tan vulgar, estoy haciendo tiempo, se definen las acciones que se producen en el mientras tanto.  Un montón de cosas anodinas con las cuales estamos haciendo tiempo, es decir, fabricando tiempo."
(Manuel Vicent)*


----------



## niña

Feliz año 2005









P.S. ...Y basta de la dichosa rimita, por favor


----------



## belén

No me extraña que te escandalices, yo cuando tenía tu edad no sabía de estas cosas...


----------



## niña

belen said:
			
		

> No me extraña que te escandalices, yo cuando tenía tu edad no sabía de estas cosas...



lool.. eeh..errr..la culpa la tiene la televisión 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Feliz año Belén


----------

